# The osprey couple is back again this year!!



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been keeping an eye of the two osprey nests on my way to university for the past few weeks and finally one of the couple is back!!! Last year I gave it a go with my manual telescope with a adapter. It was slow and very hard to get sharp shots. This year is another game. I can go way faster with my Sigma 150-500 and my monopod. These are the results from last weekend. I'm heading back Friday morning. I'm hoping that morning light will give me good results!
As always comments and critiques are welcome!

#1 Thigh crop and a little bit soft, but really like the look.






#2 Really like the kungfu like pose!!





#3





#4 Osprey with a dramatic look  









#5





#6 He looks like he is having a good laugh





Thanks for looking:mrgreen:


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought that the kungfu one was pretty cool... Anyway.

Here are my results from this morning. Unfortunately, they flew away quite early in the shoot. What do you guys think?

#7 They moved right where I didn't want them to be... right in the morning raising sun. Anyway, I like the semi-silhouette.





#8





Inputs is alway appreciated!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 16, 2011)

Heh, I like the kung-fu shot too, it's unique. I'm looking forward to seeing more as you get them.

Are you studying at Queen's? What are you taking?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 16, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Heh, I like the kung-fu shot too, it's unique. I'm looking forward to seeing more as you get them.
> 
> Are you studying at Queen's? What are you taking?



Thanks BlackSheep! I'm planning on updating that thread as I get more of them. I'm moving on the east coast in June, but until then, I'll add several for sure.
I'm finishing (Thanks god!!) my master in environmental engineering at RMC. Just submitted my second thesis draft today!! I might celebrate with some photography when the sun comes back


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats on finishing your masters! That's something to be very proud of. I actually work in enviromental engineering but am not an engineer, just a projects manager. My company is in the Toronto area - if you ever want to find a (post-military) job over here, send me a pm.

Any more osprey shots yet? It's snowing (argh!) here right now, so no shooting for me today


----------



## Frequency (Apr 17, 2011)

Excellent shots
#3, #5 and #7 are remarkable


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks BlackSheep, I'll send a PM soon.
Thanks Frequency!! I thought I was unlucky on #7 when they got backlit, but it turned out pretty awesome!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 17, 2011)

There some more from this afternoon. You have to give me little bit of time to PP!. Weird weather here... lots of wind, rain, snow and sun at the same time... Weird. Still manage pretty good. I think this couple will be tired of me creping on them when they are trying to build their family! 

#9 I you look carefully under him, you'll see what I mean... Pretty rough way to do it!:er:
ISO400
1/800s
500mm





#10
ISO400
1/800s
500mm





#11
ISO400
1/640s
450mm





I'm pretty pleased by today's results!! Lighting was nice and soft with all those cloud. I'm manage sharper shots I would say.
Thanks for watching, commenting and/or critiquing.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 18, 2011)

@BlackSheep, I'll send that PM as soon as the webmaster fixes my account. It seems that the PMs I send fall into some numerical blackhole...:er: I'm definitively interested in you offer!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 19, 2011)

No worries, I got your PM with no problem, but just hadn't been back on to reply. I've replied just now, let me know if it doesn't show up.

Your latest shots are good! I still like the "kung-fu shot" the best though


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys here are three new one from last Monday. I'm pretty please by the progress I've made in the past 6 months. I owe must of it to you guys that made me a more critique and aware photographer. I have a potential buyer for some prints next week. First one! Next step, National Geographic... ok maybe not, but that would be awesome!!

#12 Love that one. The female just flew out the nest for 5 seconds to pickup that CAUTION Halloween tape.






#13






#14






As always, thanks for looking, commenting and critiquing. I'm here to improve.


----------



## Frequency (Apr 27, 2011)

New additions are all good; keep the works going on 
Regards


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Frequency!! I'll keep updating as I take new one.


----------

